# Basketball Motivation Video



## thetruth2442 (May 24, 2013)

Uploaded a basketball movitational video a few months back, would love to hear you guys thoughts on it! Thanks for taking the time to watch! 

Youtube Link:


----------



## TreyM (May 12, 2013)

thanks for sharing this is very inspiring.


----------

